# A question about ovulation and timing.



## Maxp (Sep 3, 2009)

Im a bit confused (no change there then!). According to my (wonderful) consultant I will be 'basted' at the end of next week. This is though way past day 14, more like date 15 or 16. I thought ovulation occured around day 14. What is the chances that we miss the right day?

I am on Puregon injections at the moment - does that delay ovulation?


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Max it's probably more to do with your follicle size, if you are on a low dose of puregon he may be bringing you on slowly so avoid OHSS & then trigger say Wed/Thurs next week with insem on Fri. I think my follies were 22ish on my last scan & there was a worry I might ov on my own before the trigger & that was day 13 - on my own I don't really ov until about day 19. 

Do you know what size your follies are & are you having scans every couple of days? If he's scanning you every couple of days it could be that that date moves forwards if your follies have a growth spurt.

HTH?


----------



## Maxp (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello Professor Waffle - thanks for the wonderful advice as always!

I am on day 9 and I had a scan today - largest of the follies, of which there were 4 (not as many as last time ) was 11. Im back again Tuesday for a scan.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Sounds good Max


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Ok so in theory by Tues you could be 19mm which is perfect (2mm a day is about right) & then jab Wed or Thurs am & insem Fri. All looking good sweetie


----------

